# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Me ndihmoni ne lidhje me Facebookin

## strong_07

Ju lutem me ndihmoni kush ka njohuri ne Facebook ma kerkon nje kod me konfirmu ne telefon a ate numer nuk e posedoj me dhe aj numer nuk funksionon nese si mund ta kthej facebookun tim si mundem ti shkruaj administratorit ne facebook

shiqone foten se si duhet

http://dc318.4shared.com/img/uYFgvpT...curity_che.JPG

----------


## Yllëza*

Ti e paske FB hapur (ne faqen e pare). Aktualizoj te dhenat tua (nr. e tel) dhe Codi te vjen ne numrin tend.

----------


## _MALSORI_

jepi numrin tend te telefonit..duhet te jete numer i sakte..fb te dergon nje kod me sms dhe ate kod ti e ploteson te kuadrati ku kerkohet..pasi te konfirmohet kodi atehere te hapet faqja..ndryshe faqen e ke te bllokuar...

----------


## strong_07

> jepi numrin tend te telefonit..duhet te jete numer i sakte..fb te dergon nje kod me sms dhe ate kod ti e ploteson te kuadrati ku kerkohet..pasi te konfirmohet kodi atehere te hapet faqja..ndryshe faqen e ke te bllokuar...


Po un nuk e posedoj ket numer telefoni ketu eshte problemi ki numer nuk funksionon me nuk mundet te kycem ne facebook vaxhdimisht ma kerkon ket kodin a un ket numer nuk e kom

----------


## Boy

Mos ia fut kot. Nuk e di nese eshte i joti vertete ai profil, por kodin ta kerkon vetem kur futesh nga ndonje kompjuter tjeter, ndryshe nga i joti. Nese ti numrin s'e ke me, perse s'e ke ndryshuar tek account? Pse s'hyne serish nga kompjutri ku ke pas hyre zakonisht? Hmmm

----------


## strong_07

Po vetem nga Lloptopi im hi nuk futem nga askund tjeter po ju kam dergu adminave leter por nuk me kthejn pergjigje

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Po un nuk e posedoj ket numer telefoni ketu eshte problemi ki numer nuk funksionon me nuk mundet te kycem ne facebook vaxhdimisht ma kerkon ket kodin a un ket numer nuk e kom


une nuk jam i sigurte a kerkohet nje numur telefoni qe ti e ke dhene me heret..provoje te shkruash nje numer tjeter qe ti posedon..duhet ta shkruash bashke me prefiksin nderkombetar ..po te funksionoj mire ndryshe thuaji lamtumire profilit te pare...

gjithcka behet per efekt sigurie..per te pare nese personi qe po tenton te hyje ne ate profil eshte poseduesi i vertete i atij profili..mos harro se ne internet behen mjaft abuzime..per ti parandaluar keto abuzime here pas here kerkohen verifikime..

----------


## Al-Mustafa

PO ai kodi do te te vije si nje mesazh ne tel tend a ok?

----------


## strong_07

> PO ai kodi do te te vije si nje mesazh ne tel tend a ok?


Po un ate numrin qe e kam ne facebook nuk e posedoj me dhe aii numer nuk funksion me

----------


## Al-Mustafa

Po mir ti vendose nje numer tjeter dhe mesazhi do te te vije se edhe mua me ka ardhur

----------


## Vidasusi

Ma merr mendja që po të shkosh të CONTINUE pa mos mbushur asgjë që kërkohet aty, nuk do kesh ndonjë problem.

----------


## Al-Mustafa

Jo se ket sene e kom bo edhe ma para edhe kshu mka dal edhe mu edhe duhet me shkrujt kodin qe i jepet te tel i atij personi ......

----------


## Darius

> Ju lutem me ndihmoni kush ka njohuri ne Facebook ma kerkon nje kod me konfirmu ne telefon a ate numer nuk e posedoj me dhe aj numer nuk funksionon nese si mund ta kthej facebookun tim si mundem ti shkruaj administratorit ne facebook
> 
> shiqone foten se si duhet
> 
> http://dc318.4shared.com/img/uYFgvpT...curity_che.JPG


Do ta kene fajin ato dy faqet e fundit qe ke te hapura ne browserin tend. Kam degjuar qe Facebook i filtron faqet arabe. Ca ti besh, eshte amerikan cifut biri i botes. Nuk ha dot inat me te  :perqeshje:

----------


## Nova

E di qe mund te ju haje 20 sekonda kohe, por nese doni te me ndihmoni pakez atehere futjani nje report kesaj faqeje ketu:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Shemti...22226854557082

Poshte "like this & talking about this" keni nje shkrim me blu Report Page, klikojeni pastaj It's harrasing a friend. Shtypni continue Dhe klikoni (bejeni Check) ate Report to Facebook dhe Continue.

Do ju a dija shume per nder, sepse njeri ose njera nuk dihet ka hapur nje faqe me titullin Shemtirat e tiranes (edhe pse aty s'ka fare shemtira) duke futur fotot e gocave 15-16 vjecare (shumica shoqet e mia).

Nuk eshte aspak gje e mire kjo, biles disa prinder kane shkuar te ankohen ne polici (edhe pse policia s'ka ca te beje, po gjithsesi po e them qe ta dini qe gjendja s'eshte shume mire). 

Dhe njehere, do ju a dija shume per nder.

Faleminderit!

P.S : Nese dini menyre se si te mbyllni faqet ne Facebook do isha shume mirenjohjes dhe edhe mund te ju pagoja nepermjet Paypal ose ne tirane leke ne dore. Faleminderit!

----------


## Brari

Prinderit kan bere mire qe kan shkuar ne polici.
Mirpo ju vajzat nuk i kini degjuar prinderit kur jeni fut ne FB. As kur u kini dhene Foto rrugacve qe i quani te dashur apo shoke. Shkoni ne polici bashk me mamat tuaja tarallake e baballaret tuaj tutkuna qe ju blejne celulare qe kushtojn sa te haj buk nje kopesht femijesh 5 vjet rresht e atje tregoni tek oficeri policise se ke kini dashnore e si quhen e pse u a kini dhene fotot atyre m.uterve.  Pastaj xhaxhi polici i gjen kollaj ata bira hurvash qe tallen me ju llackat.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Prinderit kan bere mire qe kan shkuar ne polici.
> Mirpo ju vajzat nuk i kini degjuar prinderit kur jeni fut ne FB. As kur u kini dhene Foto rrugacve qe i quani te dashur apo shoke. Shkoni ne polici bashk me mamat tuaja tarallake e baballaret tuaj tutkuna qe ju blejne celulare qe kushtojn sa te haj buk nje kopesht femijesh 5 vjet rresht e atje tregoni tek oficeri policise se ke kini dashnore e si quhen e pse u a kini dhene fotot atyre m.uterve.  Pastaj xhaxhi polici i gjen kollaj ata bira hurvash qe tallen me ju llackat.


shume e vertet kjo!

----------


## Lexuesi_

Babi babi me blej nje laptop, jo babi bai nje mini laptop, babi babi me blej nje mobil, se dua pa kamere e dua me kamere 5.2 mega pixel... jo babi babi shoqja ime ka Iphone4 ma blej dhe mua nje....

Pasojat... o sa bukur ke dal ne foto Lijke...flm flm thenkju  :ngerdheshje: 

Faji kryesor eshte tek prinderit mandej te gocat qe jan mendje lehta mandej te shteti qe se miraton nje ligj per sigurin personale virtuale.

----------


## Nete

E more lexuesi sa seriozisht isha duke e lexuar kete teme deri ketu...Lijke flm flm thenkju  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Naa2i

me duket se u mbyll xD

----------


## Nova

U myll u myll, thx.

Sa per fotot, e di, po ca me i bo duhet me i mbeshtet dhe kto "pseudo-shoqet" ne kto raste.

----------

